# How do you dog owners get passed this...?



## monika2024 (Oct 19, 2009)

OK so we've (or should I say my husband) adopted a GSD mix 8 months ago. My husband has owned a dog previously, not me though. Gotta admit I'm not a dog lover for several reasons but i put up with her. I've had cats all my life, they use their litter box, then clean themselves. no smell (once the litter box is cleaned out) One thing I cannot get over with dogs is this: Crap. I mean they go outside, take a dump, come back inside and then sit their butts on the floor in the house. I make my husband wipe her paws and her butt each time, but I know he doesn't do this everytime I'm not home. This is more about having a sanitary home than being a neat freak. We'd like to have children but when I think about them crawling over a floor who just had a dog's butt all over it disgusts me...So how do you get passed this? Especially those of you who have children...Thanks.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Hmmm... pardon me if I come across a little rude because it's totally not my intent, but I have both cats and dogs and don't find the cats to be any cleaner than the dogs. I mean, the cats step in their litterbox and bury their droppings using their paws... they dig around in the box and probably hit patches of urine and poo while doing so (unless you're right behind them with a scoop every time they use the box). Why don't you clean their paws too?

And as for wiping butts... your cats poop and then come and sit on your floors too. (And if they're anything like my cats, your tables and furniture too.) How is a dog any worse? Cats don't groom/clean themselves every time they go to the bathroom.


----------



## NCKevin (Aug 28, 2009)

I understand your concern about cleanliness. But having recently had a cat for several years and now a dog, I can't say I see a difference between them. If I didn't keep my dog on a leash when I take her outside, sure, but not otherwise.

To take a stab at your question, though, I would let my child crawl on a clean rug or towel rather than the floor. Dog or not, the floor is probably pretty unsanitary.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

I have 4 children. My dogs butt on my floors is the least of my worries. The things the kids have done on/to the floors is far worse...


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

There are some recent reports that kids are healthier with a dog in the house. Do keep on top of worms and other parasites. Some of them can spread to people.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Don't your cats sit on your floors with their butts, too? I've never seen a cat step out of the litter box and proceed to clean its feet and anus before moving into the next room, but I have seen cats put their butts on the floor...and the chair and the bed and the dining table and the kitchen counter and, sadly, the stovetop on occasion. I have had both cats and dogs and I like that my dog's poop stays outside and that his feet come in covered with grass and mud versus having the cat poop _in my house_ and the cat's feet tracking dirty litter everywhere. Have you found a way to contain litter? I've always had hardwood floors and no matter how many little rugs or trappers I put around the box, there is ALWAYS cat litter on the floor in the next room.

How long does your dirty underwear sit in your laundry hamper before you clean it? Three days? A week? Surely that is equally unsanitary. I mean, humans wipe their anuses to remove large particles, but a piece of toilet paper isn't doing anything for germs or invisible particulates.

I'm sure this will totally gross you out, but watch your dog the next time he defecates. You will notice that his anus quite literally opens and closes and that the portion visible during defecation is no longer visible once the dog is done. The part that has poop on it is pretty neatly self-contained.


----------



## NCKevin (Aug 28, 2009)

FilleBelle said:


> .. I have seen cats put their butts on the floor...and the chair and the bed and the dining table and the kitchen counter and, sadly, the stovetop on occasion.


That's a good point. My dog is only on the floor. My cat was on every available surface with his cat litter feet.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

We don't live in sterilized boxes in this world. The first time your child elects to eat a lollipop covered with dust that he dropped outside and then does not immediately die i reckon you will figure this out. LOL

You will need to lighten up a LOT if you expect to retain your sanity, retain your marriage and have kids to boot. At some point when junior has a fragrant diaper and elects to use the contents as "finger paint" for the walls and then puts his thumb in his mouth while admiring his "master piece" you will either laugh, cry, or run from the room needing intervention. 

Yeah.. I refrained from kids cuz dogs are cleaner, housebreak younger and soonere and never complain about what you are having for dinner.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Elana55 said:


> At some point when junior has a fragrant diaper and elects to use the contents as "finger paint" for the walls and then puts his thumb in his mouth while admiring his "master piece" you will either laugh, cry, or run from the room needing intervention.


Ugh, thanks for that mental image! lol 

I'm with the others.. my dogs butt on the floor is soo not a concern, lol.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

As other posters said, what the difference between your cat's butt touching a surface and your dog's butt touching a surface? 
I would think a litter box houses a lot of bacteria, and your cat steps in its own pee and poop (unless you scoop after every use) each time it goes in the litter box. If you're concerned about a canine butthole, then you have to be equally concerned about a cat butthole and cat paws.

When I was younger I ate a peachy slice I found on the ground at the Zoo! I'm still alive and kicking, and I can't think of a place that would have more fecal bacteria than a zoo...aside from a sewer.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

I have both cats and dogs and i find the cats yucky-er
They dig in the litter box with there feet, and then want to jump on my kitchen table! ewww


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

Kids are twice as nasty as dogs.

When my daughter was three I put her down for a nap. When she woke, she came out carrying something in her hand. She walked over to me, opened her hand, said "Mommy, I pooped in my bed", and handed me her panties full of poop. Then while I walked into the bathroom to empty those, she walked back in her room and helpfully scooped the remainder into her hands and came rushing back to the bathroom to dump it in the toilet.

When my son was two we were at the park and I looked over to see him holding a rock in his hand and sticking it in his mouth. I said "ewww, dirty!" and grabbed it from him...only to discover it was dried poop of some sort.

Then there was the time I went to clean the kid's room and spent thirty minutes cleaning some weird gunk off the wall by my daughter's bed, only to have her come in and cry that I killed all her booger people.

Yeah...I'd worry more about the kids getting germs all over the dogs


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

This thread has me in stitches! ROFL!!!!!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Ayanla said:


> Kids are twice as nasty as dogs.
> 
> When my daughter was three I put her down for a nap. When she woke, she came out carrying something in her hand. She walked over to me, opened her hand, said "Mommy, I pooped in my bed", and handed me her panties full of poop. Then while I walked into the bathroom to empty those, she walked back in her room and helpfully scooped the remainder into her hands and came rushing back to the bathroom to dump it in the toilet.
> 
> ...


Omg, booger people?? LOL!!


----------



## MicheleZ (Nov 5, 2009)

monika2024 said:


> OK so we've (or should I say my husband) adopted a GSD mix 8 months ago. My husband has owned a dog previously, not me though. Gotta admit I'm not a dog lover for several reasons but i put up with her.


I think you pretty much summed up your dislike of this dog's butt and feet right here in this line - you don't like dogs so anything this dog does is probably going to bother you. For instance, this dog will lick the baby - you ready for that?


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I own the perfect dog - Rocky goes outside, takes a crap and then eats it. He cleans up after himself! I mean, you can't teach that.....


All kidding aside, I'll have 19 dogs in my house before I have one cat in my house. (I own four cats and I love 'em, but they are not cleaner than dogs). At least my dogs don't jump out of their toilet and then walk across the kitchen counters. Puke, gross...not for me!

That said, I do always shy away from "butt hole" dogs...like pugs or other dogs who's tail curls up over their backside and leaves their pooholes right out there in the open...the front end is adorable, but it's the backside that does gross me out a bit. I prefer a tail that hangs down over that. I also shy away from hairy butt dogs that might catch hold of poop or *shudder* big D. But that's why there are all kinds of different breeds. What I don't like, other people do.

And the bottom line is that none of this is the dogs fault...how can you hold it against them? 

...of course greyhounds don't sit very often, so the butt on the ground is nary an issue around here.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

LOL
I also do not like
"butt-hole dogs"

I tend to keep looking at it and says eww


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Dog rarely hack up fur balls.

Have I told the story lately about the time Molly showed up at the back door with something in her mouth? We have a rule (and we don't have many of them) that my girls can't bring in stuff they find outside. So I asked her to drop it and, when she did, I discovered it was a frozen turd.

I leaned over to thank her for dropping it and she jumped up and game me a big, wet kiss on the mouth.

I survived and was glad to have one more story to tell cat-lovers.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

lovemygreys said:


> I prefer a tail that hangs down over that. I also shy away from hairy butt dogs that might catch hold of poop or *shudder* big D. .


Try an elkhound. Nice big poofy white butt. Curly tail. Sensitive stomach. Yeaaaah.....

The worst part is that he really likes to back up into the weeds to poop, so he smears it all over.


----------



## cheyenne1 (Nov 15, 2009)

I think that you just do not like dogs and you are using the excuse of cleanliness to try to justify your feelings. With cleanliness at stake who could argue, right? wrong. The only way that you could justify the cleanliness argrument is to be petless, as cats as has been described in all of the previous replies is not the way to win this disagreement.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

(I'm sure this will all help the OP with her perception that dogs are gross.)

I'm very conscientious about picking up after my dogs when we're walking.

One day, my big lab had an upset tummy and, when the big moment arrived, backed right up to a 12-foot chain link fence around a baseball field an let 'er fly.

That was a challenge.


----------



## monika2024 (Oct 19, 2009)

Well i have to say my cat is clean. He does not go on the tables, kitchen countertops. We have him in the basement along with the dog until we get home. He has no odor to him and hardly sheds, and he does lick himself clean right after he uses the litterbox. I've got a bengal though so not sure if their habits are different than most cats. But the darn dog, I see little dingle berries stuck to her fur, and just want to puke!!!! ugh! And the house is starting to get that dog smell even though I make my husband clean/vaccum everyday! I guess if you love dogs you get passed the nastiness, being that I never cared for them, it's quite obvious! Babies only crawl on the floor where else are they going to crawl? so i guess she's going to have to be off limits to most of the house. Elana55: hahah I'm trying to keep my sanity but it's hard especially after she poops... Thanks all.


----------



## MicheleZ (Nov 5, 2009)

LOL on the chain link fence...I shouldn't laugh really...but HAHA 

I don't like poop on my dog's feet either so I have a really simple solution. I go out with my dog each and every time he goes potty (usually on a leash) and when he has done his business, I put one of those orange flags in the ground right next to the poop. By doing this, I can keep him away from stepping in his previous piles and it makes cleaning up the poop a breeze because I know exactly where each pile is - I can clean up 2 days of poop in under 5 minutes. Keep in mind, I live out in the country so no one sees my little orange flags in the yard (lol).



monika2024 said:


> Well i have to say my cat is clean. He does not go on the tables, kitchen countertops. We have him in the basement along with the dog until we get home. He has no odor to him and hardly sheds, and he does lick himself clean right after he uses the litterbox. I've got a bengal though so not sure if their habits are different than most cats. But the darn dog, I see little dingle berries stuck to her fur, and just want to puke!!!! ugh! And the house is starting to get that dog smell even though I make my husband clean/vaccum everyday! I guess if you love dogs you get passed the nastiness, being that I never cared for them, it's quite obvious! Babies only crawl on the floor where else are they going to crawl? so i guess she's going to have to be off limits to most of the house. Elana55: hahah I'm trying to keep my sanity but it's hard especially after she poops... Thanks all.



You must have a particularly smelly, poopy dog. My dog's butt is probably cleaner than most humans and he doesn't smell or shed - but he is a standard schnauzer and they are pretty clean dogs.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

RonE said:


> Dog rarely hack up fur balls.
> 
> Have I told the story lately about the time Molly showed up at the back door with something in her mouth? We have a rule (and we don't have many of them) that my girls can't bring in stuff they find outside. So I asked her to drop it and, when she did, I discovered it was a frozen turd.
> 
> ...


Ron, I can't stop laughing you made my day!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

ROFLMFAO!!! And I'm at work!  This is sooo funny. I don't have kids but even I've learned the 10 sec rule. She didn't mention anything about dog/cat hair. Dogs and cats are both dirty in their own way. I have both. Not sure which is dirtier since they all manage to jump up on the bed/couch/chair when they are wet!


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

lovemygreys said:


> I own the perfect dog - Rocky goes outside, takes a crap and then eats it. He cleans up after himself! I mean, you can't teach that.....
> 
> 
> All kidding aside, I'll have 19 dogs in my house before I have one cat in my house. (I own four cats and I love 'em, but they are not cleaner than dogs). At least my dogs don't jump out of their toilet and then walk across the kitchen counters. Puke, gross...not for me!
> ...


Hehe, Odo has the maltese tail that curls up over his back and has a furry butt even with a sanitary trim. I've had to roll him over on his back and clean his butt with a baby wipe before. Not really much different than cleaning a baby's butt, except for all the fur.

I also have three cats. The odds are pretty high, even if they don't do it when you're looking, that your cat(s) get on your counter and/or kitchen table. All three of mine do it, and no amount of deterrent has been effective. Of course, they only do it when we're not looking, and jump off immediately when caught.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Monika2024, I like you and I hope you stick around.

Some folks would have read the responses to your post and been offended and defensive, but you seem like a good sport.

You probably have what it takes to be a dog-lover trainee.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Labsnothers said:


> There are some recent reports that kids are healthier with a dog in the house. Do keep on top of worms and other parasites. Some of them can spread to people.


Yup, I have heard this too. Children that grow up in homes with dogs tend to have less allergies.

I have had kids in my house on many occasions. Doctor's and nurses kids and they are all fully aware I have dogs. I do keep my floors clean but let's face it, there are far worse things your child will get into.
I don't know how your dog sits on the floor but my dogs sit with the offending area a bit off the floor anyway.
As far as smell... My dogs don't smell. They do get the occasional bath but for the most part, they are not smelly.

The part that does gross me out about pets is cats that walk around on cupboards and tables. That is Gross!

If your dog has little dingle berries maybe take her in to the groomer to have a sanitary clip. That will remove the hair around that area so the Pooh doesn't stick to it. Also might want to think about changing food. Her Pooh should be firm and not sticky. My dogs go and it just falls without sticking but they don't have long hair either.

I also have to add: I think your husband could have made a choice of breeds that might have been more agreeable to a non dog lover. GSD's shed amazing amounts. I am a dog lover but am fully aware, I couldn't deal with all that hair.

Oh, and I agree, it isn't the dogs fault she has these issues so please don't hold it against her. It is just the way God made her.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

monika2024 said:


> Well i have to say my cat is clean. He does not go on the tables, kitchen countertops. We have him in the basement along with the dog until we get home. He has no odor to him and hardly sheds, and he does lick himself clean right after he uses the litterbox. I've got a bengal though so not sure if their habits are different than most cats. But the darn dog, I see little dingle berries stuck to her fur, and just want to puke!!!! ugh! And the house is starting to get that dog smell even though I make my husband clean/vaccum everyday! I guess if you love dogs you get passed the nastiness, being that I never cared for them, it's quite obvious! Babies only crawl on the floor where else are they going to crawl? so i guess she's going to have to be off limits to most of the house. Elana55: hahah I'm trying to keep my sanity but it's hard especially after she poops... Thanks all.


Trim the dogs fur around it's hole, so there's nothing to catch dingleberries.

As for smell, bathing them once a month does wonders. Steam clean the carpets.

Some dogs smell and shed a lot, some don't, and even what they eat can effect it.

They also have glands just like cats do on their paws, heads and anal scent glands like all carnivores have.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dog_odor

Most people don't even know when their cat rubs it's head on you, or anything else, it is scent marking you.... It's very rare for me to enter a house with cats that doesn't smell like it. We just become desensitized.

How Do Cats Use Scent Communication
Cats are equipped with scent glands on their paw pads; on their cheeks; on the top of the head; and of course, the area that causes guardians the most concern: urine. There are also two little anal glands on either side of the rectum that release a liquid to mark the cat's stool with a specific identifying scent. So from head to toe, scent is a very important form of communication.

Scent glands release pheromones. These are chemicals that provide information about the cat. In the wild, scent is a crucial form of communication because it reveals information about one cat to another without having an actual confrontation. In the wild, it's an extremely important survival tactic. Scent is used to identify members of the same colony, define territory, announce sexual readiness, learn more about unfamiliar cats in the area, or as a form of covert aggression. In terms of covert aggression, a cat may choose to spray to see whether her opponent will back down or whether she'll have to actually engage in a physical confrontation. With an indoor cat, scent plays just as vital a role.

Friendly VS Not-So-Friendly Pheromones
When thinking about scent communication, draw an imaginary line that divides your cat in half. The scent glands on the front half could be labeled as the "friendly" pheromones. These are used when a cat is marking familiar territory that she considers the heart of her nest. These pheromones have a calming effect. You probably have seen this many times when your cat rubs her cheek along the kitchen cabinet, the doorway to the bedroom, the leg of a chair, or even on YOU. This form of marking is very reassuring and calming behavior that reflects the cat's sense of security.

Then we come to those pheromones at the back end. Oh boy! Pheromones released during spraying are related to stress and excitement. There's nothing calm about those pheromones. When a cat sprays it's done under stressful circumstances.


Dogs aren't a lot different.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Hm...my dog neither smells nor walks around with bits of poo stuck to him. Perhaps there are other issues here. Poor quality diet? Ineffective groom job?

Dogs and children have been living together for hundreds (thousands?) of years and kids are none the worse for it. Certainly if the "unsanitary" dog causes you constant concern, then you should be free to do something about it, but I encourage you NOT to isolate your dog when you decide to have children. You will end up with a dog who is, at the least, unhappy and, at worst, a serious behavior problem. This is really _your _issue, not the dog's, and it would be rather unfair to punish the pup for the way its body works.

Speaking of...how long does your dirty underwear sit in your laundry hamper? Kind of unsanitary, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Bugsy (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of the "doggy smell". But not all dogs give off that doggy smell. I have a cockapoo and our apartment doesn't smell like him. As for dingleberries, like it was previously posted, you have to make sure you get the "sanitary cut" to keep dingleberries off. Usually though, if the stool is solid and healthy there should be no dingleberries.


----------



## monika2024 (Oct 19, 2009)

FilleBelle: Umm the difference between humans and dogs is that we wear underwear , then pants over our asses and THEN sit. DOG: Ass to floor. : ) Also my underwear sits in a hamper , i don't go out and smear it all over the floor.

Oh and we feed her Solid gold wolf king. I read that's one of the best foods out there, so not sure if this is causing the problem. I did read that cheap dog food has chemicals in it that hardens the poop, maybe that's my ticket to sanity and saving money...Oh and her fur is pretty short around the a-hole but still. i think that the food might be too rich...

I do try to give her a bath every other week ..but still has that funky smell.

Wow. calm down dog lovers. I know you love your doggies and all the germies along with them. I was just wondering if there were other parents like me who find this gross and how they deal with it. Some of the answers are funny though. thanks.

RonE: That comment about the frozen turd!!! Holly crap, I think i would've puked if I saw that...hahahhahahah!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I've grown up with dogs my whole life since I was born, and maybe it's their "germies" that have made my immune system stronger lol but I rarly get sick. In all honisty I am no cleaner than my dogs. They lay in bed with me and I will lay on the floor with them, I groom them and keep them presentable looking. I think it's people who grow up being kept away from "bad" germs that are the most likly to catch a sickness. There are germs in this world both good and bad.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I have no problem seeing the difference between a dog and a human...I just don't think humans are particularly more sanitary. It doesn't strike me as very clean to sit with one's underwear goobers pressed up against one's mucus membranes all day, then throw said underwear into a box where it may sit for a week (longer, if you're a college student). Hopefully your husband washes his own underwear so that you don't have to touch it 

I don't think anyone here loves germs. I think most of us don't believe we are being exposed to anything unusual by owning dogs...and certainly not to anything we wouldn't be exposed to by going into a public restroom, riding a subway, putting our purses on the floor of a restaurant, or being sneezed on by 200 15-year-olds every day (That one is just me.)



monika2024 said:


> Oh and we feed her Solid gold wolf king. I read that's one of the best foods out there, so not sure if this is causing the problem. I did read that cheap dog food has chemicals in it that hardens the poop, maybe that's my ticket to sanity and saving money...Oh and her fur is pretty short around the a-hole but still. i think that the food might be too rich...


Why does this dog-food-with-chemicals thing keep popping up?!? I haven't heard about this and would be interested in seeing information on it that did not come from the producer's website. But seriously..._chemicals_?


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

monika2024 said:


> Well i have to say my cat is clean. He does not go on the tables, kitchen countertops. We have him in the basement along with the dog until we get home. He has no odor to him and hardly sheds, and he does lick himself clean right after he uses the litterbox. I've got a bengal though so not sure if their habits are different than most cats. But the darn dog, I see little dingle berries stuck to her fur, and just want to puke!!!! ugh! And the house is starting to get that dog smell even though I make my husband clean/vaccum everyday! I guess if you love dogs you get passed the nastiness, being that I never cared for them, it's quite obvious! Babies only crawl on the floor where else are they going to crawl? so i guess she's going to have to be off limits to most of the house. Elana55: hahah I'm trying to keep my sanity but it's hard especially after she poops... Thanks all.


Wow.. a husband that cleans and vacuums every day.. DANG WOMAN.. Send me the Husband AND the dog! 

I have 5 cats and one GSD. I bathe Atka once a month and she gets her Vectra for ticks on her. I try to not let her get wet.. between.. and if she does there is the crate downstairs in the furnace room where she is inside and can dry. 

I also brush Atka daily with a slicker brush. Helps with the hair a LOT and with the smells and she looks great too. 

She is fed Evo Large bits and has nary a dingleberry on her behind at all. Ever. 



monika2024 said:


> FilleBelle: Umm the difference between humans and dogs is that we wear underwear , then pants over our asses and THEN sit. DOG: Ass to floor. : ) Also my underwear sits in a hamper , i don't go out and smear it all over the floor.


I can't get my dog to wear underpants. I have tried and tried but it just does not go over. Maybe its those Boxer shorts I used on her so there is a hole for the tail? 

GROSS SHARE COMING (after the last one I figured a warning was in order):

I have a little cat who had impacted anal glands.. and after litter box she would drag her butt.. Oh my.. talk about but smears.... 

She is better after her "wellness" check and the vet gave her the bum squeeze.

BTW I have 5 cats and one dog. No rug rats. 



> RonE: That comment about the frozen turd!!! Holly crap, I think i would've puked if I saw that...hahahhahahah!


Oh do stick around Monica... RonE is a legend here. If you have nothing to do one day after disinfecting the house with lysol (teasing) just go thru and read his posts. We have been trying to get him to write a book. 

Warning.. do not have a mouth full of coffee when reading a RonE post or you will come to one that will displace the coffee from your mouth to the computer screen!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

FilleBelle said:


> Why does this dog-food-with-chemicals thing keep popping up?!? I haven't heard about this and would be interested in seeing information on it that did not come from the producer's website. But seriously..._chemicals_?


Everything is a chemical. Proteins, enzymes, lipids, sugars... they're all just big molecules. I never understood why people automatically assume 'natural' = 'good'. Nature will kill you just as quick as anything man-made, and a lot of the man-made stuff is downright tasty. Molecular gastronomy is the adaptation of chemistry & physics lab equipment to cooking, and the world is a better place for it.


----------



## Dozi (Jun 9, 2009)

monika2024 said:


> OK so we've (or should I say my husband) adopted a GSD mix 8 months ago. My husband has owned a dog previously, not me though. Gotta admit I'm not a dog lover for several reasons but i put up with her. I've had cats all my life, they use their litter box, then clean themselves. no smell (once the litter box is cleaned out) One thing I cannot get over with dogs is this: Crap. I mean they go outside, take a dump, come back inside and then sit their butts on the floor in the house. I make my husband wipe her paws and her butt each time, but I know he doesn't do this everytime I'm not home. This is more about having a sanitary home than being a neat freak. We'd like to have children but when I think about them crawling over a floor who just had a dog's butt all over it disgusts me...So how do you get passed this? Especially those of you who have children...Thanks.


This is funny... but I've never seen a cat wipe his ass after he took a [email protected]
Besides, cats cover their poop which means they are more likely to have [email protected] on their paws than dogs who do their business and then walk away. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Try living with dogs and horses... ya know what a dog's favourite treats are? Hoof clippings and horse manure! Breath mint anyone?


----------



## Clawby (Nov 13, 2009)

I've been told that a child eats about a pound of dirt while he's growing up. Keep him away from kitty or doggie germs....probably impossible. My kids grew up in a house with animals, they are all healthy, none of them bark or meow. They got themselves covered in mud and I know that's not clean...but it make a cute photo.

Animals add to our lives.....germs and all.....us humans are a pretty resilient group.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

monika2024 said:


> Wow. calm down dog lovers. I know you love your doggies and all the germies along with them. I was just wondering if there were other parents like me who find this gross and how they deal with it. Some of the answers are funny though. thanks.


Deal with what? The fact the dog is going to sit/lay down?

Like a cat, rat, or anything else with a butt?

Sorry, I just don't see what the big deal is. Like TxRider said, if there's poop catching on his fur - trim the hair around his butt. I do this with Wally since I don't have his hair clipped anymore (I want it long). Snip, snip, 10 seconds, problem solved.

Maybe I have the cleanest dog in the world, but I just don't see anything in your post that really was anything I had to "deal with" and certainly not to the point of hating having Wally around. 

Just seems pretty dramatic with the whole thing. Give a dramatic post, get dramatic answers. You say us dog-lovers should calm down, perhaps your post could have been calmer and not prefaced with "I really don't like dogs" (gee, what response did you think that type of position is going to get on a dog-lover forum? That would be me getting a cat and going to a cat forum saying "I've always been a dog person and don't like cats, so let me tell you about this thing my cat does that I hate.")

And it's a myth that dogs always stink. Wally only stinks when he's wet (or if you're brave enough to sniff his feet...) - and trust me, I notice (because it's not present otherwise).


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

MicheleZ said:


> I think you pretty much summed up your dislike of this dog's butt and feet right here in this line - you don't like dogs so anything this dog does is probably going to bother you. For instance, this dog will lick the baby - you ready for that?


Exactly! My kids are in their twenties...my youngest was two when I got my first dog. I wasn't, still am not, a germ-a-phobe. My kids and now my under 18mos old grandaughters all sit on the floor. I have three dogs now, while I have a few toys for the humans, I have far more dog toys. They go into mouths, we try to remove them but with a laugh, "silly girl, those are Boone's toys" and we don't freak out. Not going to kill them. I have pics of a long ago dog loving to french kiss my sons



monika2024 said:


> I guess if you love dogs you get passed the nastiness, being that I never cared for them, it's quite obvious! Babies only crawl on the floor where else are they going to crawl? so i guess she's going to have to be off limits to most of the house.


I hope if you have kids, your husband finds a good home for the dog. Dogs don't deserve to be banished when kids arrive


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

monika2024 said:


> Also my underwear sits in a hamper , i don't go out and smear it all over the floor.


I can't get this image out of my head - thanks for the laugh!!

I don't have a practical answer for your problem, other than butt checks/wipes after every trip to go potty. I can tell you that I used to feel somewhat like that about other people's dogs before I got one of my own. I couldn't wait to wash my hands after petting or playing with or getting licked by someone else's dog. 

But since I got one of my own, I'm not nearly so concerned about it because I have such affection for her, I can overlook the gross stuff. It's just her and the poop and pee and vomit etc. are part of her.

My real suggestion? Spend more time with the dog, training her and bonding with her. It's a lot harder to feel negative about a creature you have a warm, positive relationship with. You'll probably have to force it for a while, but hopefully she'll start to grow on you.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I love DF  only here can people openly talk about dog poop like they do the weather LOL

I really have nothing to add that hasn't already been said. I don't sweat the small stuff like dog butt germs. In my life I've eaten cat poo, dirt, grass, snow, chewed on pieces of grass that very well could have been peed on by any number of animals, and I'm pretty sure when I was very little I took a sample from the litter box as well. And guess what!  I'm not dead! Hooray for me!

Dog butts are the least of my worries... unless I wake up to find one uncomfortably close to my face.. which happens a lot


----------



## IlliniJen (Jul 11, 2009)

As a life-long cat person, I was concerned about getting a dog. My 4 month old French Bulldog is snoozing next to me as I write this and he has a cleaner butt (with no human intervention) than my cats. He also doesn't retain that "dog" smell...it will wear off after he's back from playing or socializing with other dogs. 

I think the issue is you may have a dog that is a bit more dog than you were willing to handle as your first foray into canine ownership. 

But, as I have learned, after years and years of cleaning up cat puke, and dealing with a dog blowing snot out of his runny nose, and him eating a piece of cat poop that one of the cats flung out of the box, and a dog that more than happy to snooze away and let out random butt whistles, is that animals, if you love them, are worth the mess. They give us back far more than we give to them.


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

On one episode of _Mythbusters,_ they did an experiment involving what happens when someone uses a toilet and flushes. Microscopic particles of a substance, best not discussed here, was found on things all over the bathroom. If your toothbrush is in the bathroom, in the open, guess what you are brushing your teeth with besides the toothpaste.

My point is, if you are concerned with hygiene regarding a dog, your concerns are misplaced. 

Dogs are allowed into hospitals to visit patients. If there was any health concern, do you think would be allowed?



> But, as I have learned, after years and years of cleaning up cat puke, and dealing with a dog blowing snot out of his runny nose, and him eating a piece of cat poop that one of the cats flung out of the box, and a dog that more than happy to snooze away and let out random butt whistles, is that animals, if you love them, are worth the mess. They give us back far more than we give to them.


This reponse should get some sort of award.


----------



## Max's Mom (Feb 24, 2009)

OMG, I've never laughed so hard in my whole life. Great stories everyone. I've had cats, dogs, birds, and many other animals since I was a toddler with no ill effects. My cats have been dirtier than my dogs when it comes to toilet habits. Cats dig around in their litter boxes with their paws and I have never seen my cats clean themselves right after using their box. I have also had to chase down a cat occasionaly to clean off a piece of "stuff" that didn't fall off in the litter box. I love kids but I don't have any partly because the thought of changing all of those dirty diapers and being peed on grosses my out more than anything that any of my animals have ever done. Imagine my horror when a visiting friend asked if she could change her baby on my bed. I mean my dog sleeps there.


----------



## the_mighty_khan (Nov 10, 2009)

LMAO @ this thread.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Kids who grow up in very sanitary environments (think germaphobe parents) tend to get allergies. The idea is that if the immune system has no real threats to attack, it starts attacking non-threats like pollen, dust, and other harmless things. I read somewhere recently that kids whose mothers had dogs/cats in the home during pregnancy are also less likely to develop asthma. Although I draw the line at dingleberries (really, most dogs don't have crap sticking to them after a poo!), I welcome the other germs my dog introduces to my home with open arms. When was the last time you heard of someone getting sick from germs their dog brought into the house (other than your contagious parasites like worms and giardia)?

The dog I was sitting this weekend was very short (like a corgi) and very fluffy. I noticed one night after a walk that she had something black stuck in her fur. I reached down to get it without looking first...and came up with a slug!


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

monika2024 said:


> FilleBelle: i don't go out and smear it all over the floor.


But cats do.



> Oh and we feed her Solid gold wolf king. I read that's one of the best foods out there, so not sure if this is causing the problem. I did read that cheap dog food has chemicals in it that hardens the poop, maybe that's my ticket to sanity and saving money...Oh and her fur is pretty short around the a-hole but still. i think that the food might be too rich...


Dunno never had a dog that had dingleberries. I usually only see that with real fuzzy dogs.



> I do try to give her a bath every other week ..but still has that funky smell.


What kind of dog is it? Maybe try a different shampoo with a fragrance?

Get new dog of a breed that isn't as smelly?



> Wow. calm down dog lovers. I know you love your doggies and all the germies along with them. I was just wondering if there were other parents like me who find this gross and how they deal with it. Some of the answers are funny though. thanks.


Probably not very many, but I'm sure they are out there. Sounds kind of strange to me too. Odor does not equal germs. All animals smell, even us.

And pawing in a litterbox is going to spread just as many germs, especially licking those paws and wiping it all over the body, smell or no smell. That's just how it is.


----------



## LadyD (May 10, 2009)

"But, as I have learned, after years and years of cleaning up cat puke, and dealing with a dog blowing snot out of his runny nose, and him eating a piece of cat poop that one of the cats flung out of the box, and a dog that more than happy to snooze away and let out random butt whistles, is that animals, if you love them, are worth the mess. They give us back far more than we give to them."[/QUOTE]

'Nuff said!


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Concerning children & dogs...I cannot express enough how blooming scared I was when I would wake up & not find my daughter in the bed with me when she was a toddler... Really STILL can't think of anything worse than knowing that your kid is "missing"..only to find that the child was using my gsd/husky mix "Max" as her preferred pillow. I don't/didn't care where that dogs b-hole was either..that dog HELPED me raise my child, & I would like to hope that you may someday give your dog the benefit of the doubt, & not be so "anal" over your dogs anus, & give the dog some more credit than just being a disease, bacteria-ridden "beast".

Dogs can be very enriching to a childs life! A good dog is smart...-smart enough to recognize that a baby is a new member to the "pack". They can be your BEST FRIEND when a little one is around - IF you "let" them participate!!

A part of me can see your point of the topic, but, the other half of me would like to reassure you that you are putting the cart before the horse in worrying about how a dog will affect an infant that is non-existant as of now.
Babies/kids WILL get into things that are simply "yucky" or "gross" to US,...but, please don't go and automatically be biased & blame your dog for mother nature...I silently used to "yak" when I caught my daughter eating the dogs food, but..she is alive & well I am happy to report..

I just cannot fathom disculding a dog from a family just because they use the bathroom!


----------



## NCKevin (Aug 28, 2009)

lizziedog1 said:


> This reponse should get some sort of award.


Agreed. Love my dog, and I've had her for months now. But I'm having second thoughts after reading this thread.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

monika2024 said:


> Oh and we feed her Solid gold wolf king. I read that's one of the best foods out there, so not sure if this is causing the problem. I did read that cheap dog food has chemicals in it that hardens the poop, maybe that's my ticket to sanity and saving money...Oh and her fur is pretty short around the a-hole but still. i think that the food might be too rich...


Just because a food is "high quality" doesn't mean your dog will do good on it.

Example:
My first dog Carter did FANTASTIC on Solid Gold Hund-n-Flocken. I mean everything you think dog food should help a dog with, it worked. 

When I got Nubs, I put him on the same thing as Carter was on Solid Gold Hund-n-Flocken because Carter did so great on it. For Nubs, that stuff was HORRIBLE. Itchy skin, the runs, gas that would peel paint. He was on it for 2 weeks before I changed him to a lesser quality food but still a great food: Natural Balance. He did well on that, but his poops were still... soft. Everything else was good on him so I stuck with that for over a year.

Because of Money constants I started looking for a cheaper food and found Taste Of The Wild was cheaper then Natural Balance and a much better quality food. I am so HAPPY with this food with Nubs. Nice Firm poops, great coat, nice eyes. He is perfect on it the way that Carter was on Solid Gold. No need to go to a cheaper quality food, just finding the food that is right for your dog. You may go through a lot of different brands before you find a good one, but once you do, it's worth it. Raw feeding is another thing you could look into, but I think with your OCD, you wouldn't be able to handle it.

As for Dogs being "dirty" you should meet Nubs after it rains in the summer. He will find any mud puddle he can and roll in it. It really doesn't bother me. I don't worry about my dogs butt on the floor because I have too many other things to worry about, and that is just such a minor thing. 

Just wait until one day your out in the yard watching your dog poop, and you notice something hanging out of their butt, and they are having issues getting it out. Once it comes clear, you look at it because it's weird, and realize your dog somehow got into the bathroom trash and ate a used tampon *gags*. THAT was fun. I still don't know how he did that....


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

If you have trouble with dog butt on carpet I don't know how you'll survive this!









And if you think random dingleberries are bad (is your dog like a GSD x Collie? Cause my GSD doesn't have this issue) you should see the pudding poo Strauss left for me yesterday.

It was phenom.


----------



## sassykzt (Oct 25, 2009)

I, too, am LMAO @ this thread! Monika2024--yes, you are a great sport! The way I see it-- dogs & cats are great precursors to kids. (Don't know if you plan on having any kids) After my twins having the stomach flu when they were 18 mons. old and taking off their diapers while I wasn't looking made the dogs' habits seems pretty OK. Also, when I notice that one of my dog's back ends or paws are not so pristine I've set up a cleaning station at the back door where paws get wiped & rears get a baby wipe. Raising my kids w/ dogs has been great for them. Don't sweat the small stuff!!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

FilleBelle said:


> I'm sure this will totally gross you out, but watch your dog the next time he defecates. You will notice that his anus quite literally opens and closes and that the portion visible during defecation is no longer visible once the dog is done. The part that has poop on it is pretty neatly self-contained.


As gross as it sounds, it's totally true.

Cats walk all over their poop in the litter box... that's grosser to me, personally. If people could see HALF the germs that live on every part of our homes and skin every day, we'd probably have a nervous breakdown. Germs are normal parts of life, and most animals are actually cleaner than humans.

You can bathe the dog more often and feed them better food if that is what's causing the smell. Sometimes cheap food can make a dog have strange B.O.


----------



## chriley58 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have two kids, 7 and 13. I have always had at least two dogs, currently three. We also have two cats and a house rabbit. My daughter has cerebral palsy and hip dysplasai and didn't walk until she was 2 1/2, she crawled until then all over the house. I had bigger things to worry about than if she was crawling where a dog possibly sat. Both of my kids grew up with dogs being their best buddies. Neither kid has ever had any type of dog related illness caught from nasty dog germs. 
Personally, I would rather they snuggle a dog butt than a cats butt and my cats are indoor/outdoor so we don't have that whole litter box thing - that really grosses me out! 
I would worry more about the germs in the grocery store or walmart shopping carts than I ever would from my dogs.


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

One more thing about cats. Get one upset and see where she ends up doing her business. I'll give you a hint, it won't be the litter box anymore. I know that animals do not have the revenge factor that us humans have, but if a there was a creature that does, it would be the cat.

All animal feces stinks. But nothing, I mean nothing, smells like what comes out of a cat. If a dog pees in the house, with a good cleaning, the smell will be reduced or eliminated. Cat urine? You might as well get an Army flamethrower, as that will be about the only way to eliminate the smell. When I go into a home I can tell instantly if they have a cat. If their dog is small and/or quite, I may never know they have one.

I apologize about this rant. But I am tired of people saying that cats are clean animals and dogs are dirty. My wife has an illness that affects her immune system. She has had doctors tell her to be cautious around felines. Dogs, no such concerns.

I like cats. There are many feral felines at my job site. If one gets close enough I'll give her pat on the head. If I have something for them to eat, I'll feed them. But saying they are cleaner then canines if just plain fantasy.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I've seen plenty of cats with dingleberries and others that dragged their butts across the floor. Not all dogs smell "doggy". My Shih Tzu and Chihuahua certainly don't. I think it's more about the type of coat, like the double coated breeds. It sounds like a different type of dog might not be so abhorrent to you, but maybe not.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

I have a seven month old son. I also have five dogs. I co slept in BED with my newborn and my dog the DAY I gave birth (I didn't use a hospital, I used a midwife and went natural). My dog was licking my new baby's face when the child was hours old. Why not? The dog has slept in my bed and licked my face and mouth for more than a decade. Whatever I am exposed to, so was my baby inside of my body.

That dog IS a very clean, non smelling, sleek coated, elegant dog- a Whippet. However I also have THREE Golden Retrievers and a German Shepherd. Not just a German Shepherd- but a LONG haired German Shepherd. And get this!

My house has no pet odor- even non pet owners and clean freaks like my mother comment on that with surprise and delight.

My dogs do not smell like anything other than the delicious scented shampoo I bathe them with. This week they smell like Oranges. Last week it was Apple scented.

My dogs do not have dingle-berries, and four them are long haired, feathered dogs.

My baby crawls on the floor. He picks up dog toys and puts them in his mouth. The dogs pick up his toys and bring them to him. They lick his face, and they "help" me with clean up after he eats his messy baby food. He laughs, smiles, and "talks" to them. He is learning to walk at seven months with their assistance. He does deep belly laughs every time he sees them after any time away from one of them- he doesn't even do that for us!

We have a cat and she is much grosser to me, and the litter on the Pergo floors is annoying as hell. But I love her too!

As a random aside, I also don't like breeds that are "butt-hole proud" LMAO at who-ever mentioned that!

Anyway, here's some photos. My child is seven months and has NEVER ONCE been sick. EVER. Not even a runny nose. And we both have been sick since he was born, but he didn't get it. Hmm... breast feeding, dogs around, let anyone I meet hold him... makes a happy, confident baby wit a strong immune system. Neat!










Dingle-berry free:










Brand new best friends:










Hey, you missed a spot!


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

BTW I do vacuum my one rug every day, wash the small rugs weekly, and I do sweep and wipe down the floors daily. I use Listerine in a spray bottle and then "Walk mop" with a damp towel under my feet so it wipes all the stickiness off. Listerine kills germs. I bleach the tile every couple of weeks. I'm not disgusting. But my dogs are part of my family, and they are no more germy than we are.

Oh, we have thirty snakes, too.










Protector and playmate:










Happy kid!










My bed every night (the Whippet is hidden, he sleeps under the covers):


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

The only thing I don't like, is when Donatello poos outside, comes inside, jumps on my bed and starts to rake his a$$ across my comforter! 

I scream every time! 

I do tend to a take a baby-wipe to his bum just for this reason... I just don't want that, that close to my face... I am a huge neat-freak and a sanitation-nazi, but I just tend to overlook a _lot_ with Donatello because I love him very much...

Dragging his butt over the carpet, sitting his dirty a$$ on my bed, yeah it's gross- But I can promise you we ourselves touch far more dirtier and nastier stuff daily with our own hands without even realizing it... 

Wait until the dog has diarrhea outside, you don't realize he/she's got a messy bum when they come inside you turn back for a second, to turn back around to witness he/she is dragging their butt on the floor, leaving a beautiful skid mark in their wake. 

For fear of freaking myself out and locking myself in an airtight container, I'll stop.


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

> The only thing I don't like, is when Donatello poos outside, comes inside, jumps on my bed and starts to rake his a$$ across my comforter!


Please do me a favor, call your vet's office as soon as they are open. What your dog is doing can be a sign of medical problems. His anal gland might be impacted.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Do you a favor??

It's not a medical problem, thank you. I've had it looked at _twice_, by _two_ different vets; His anal glands do not need to be expressed _nor_ are they "impacted".


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

> It's not a medical problem, thank you. I've had it looked at twice, by two different vets; His anal glands do not need to be expressed nor are they "impacted".


Maybe he needs a change in diet.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

deege39 said:


> Do you a favor??
> 
> It's not a medical problem, thank you. I've had it looked at _twice_, by _two_ different vets; His anal glands do not need to be expressed _nor_ are they "impacted".


I was going to comment as well with some ideas of what it might be, but apparently you wouldn't like other people to be concerned about the dog's health. Good luck with the poop on your bed.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

jesirose said:


> I was going to comment as well with some ideas of what it might be, but apparently you wouldn't like other people to be concerned about the dog's health. Good luck with the poop on your bed.


I'll second this. It's not normal behaviour for a healthy dog, but who am I to suggest things to someone who clearly knows better.


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

Nearly all of my animals do it at least occasionally. Kira does it probably once or twice a week, and the vet assures me it's not a gland issue. I think she does it more because she's stiff bodied (muscled) and short nosed, so she can't lick/scratch her own butt very well.

The rest are more occasional than that but, with the exception of one of my cats, they all have done it at some point. Sure, it can be a sign of a problem, but it isn't necessarily a sign of a problem every time. Sometimes it just means they have an itchy butt or that they've developed a self-rewarding habit because they enjoy it.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Elana55 said:


> We don't live in sterilized boxes in this world. The first time your child elects to eat a lollipop covered with dust that he dropped outside and then does not immediately die i reckon you will figure this out. LOL
> 
> You will need to lighten up a LOT if you expect to retain your sanity, retain your marriage and have kids to boot. At some point when junior has a fragrant diaper and elects to use the contents as "finger paint" for the walls and then puts his thumb in his mouth while admiring his "master piece" you will either laugh, cry, or run from the room needing intervention.
> 
> Yeah.. I refrained from kids cuz dogs are cleaner, housebreak younger and soonere and never complain about what you are having for dinner.


 
LOL Yeah the joys of small children, the best thing I ever did was have my tubes tied!!!! 

Trust me hon, dogs and cats are BOTH cleaner than kids!!!! I've raised three girls and small children are messy and gross, they really don't get much better growing up, I WISH you could have seen what I pulled out of my 18 years olds room once she moved out, as bad or worse than ANY boy!


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

jesirose said:


> I was going to comment as well with some ideas of what it might be, but apparently you wouldn't like other people to be concerned about the dog's health. Good luck with the poop on your bed.


I don't mind people being "concerned", but I took the whole "do me a favor"-thing as a pretty sarcastic statement from someone I do not know. 



trumpetjock said:


> I'll second this. It's not normal behaviour for a healthy dog, but who am I to suggest things to someone who clearly knows better.


I'm not acting like a know it all. Thank you.



Ayanla said:


> Nearly all of my animals do it at least occasionally. Kira does it probably once or twice a week, and the vet assures me it's not a gland issue. I think she does it more because she's stiff bodied (muscled) and short nosed, so she can't lick/scratch her own butt very well.
> 
> The rest are more occasional than that but, with the exception of one of my cats, they all have done it at some point. Sure, it can be a sign of a problem, but it isn't necessarily a sign of a problem every time. Sometimes it just means they have an itchy butt or that they've developed a self-rewarding habit because they enjoy it.


I guess I should have elaborated on this, and added _this_ to my "JOKE", like all the other jokes everyone else has made; I'm _not _acting like a "know-it-all" compared to others that seem to think they "know" this is a problem when they don't even know the full details; I do happen to know that Donatello's <occasional> butt-scooting is nothing to be concerned with... I was making a "joke", it doesn't happen all-the-time, like everyone is assuming, and doesn't raise any concerns with me or with the two separate vets he's seen. 

Like Aylana's dog, Donatello's body is long, his head is small and his neck is short, he can lick his privates, but can't get lower than that... I am inclined to believe it's because he just can't clean himself, and _you know what_, once I clean it with a baby-wipe he's fine... Let me stress for those that didn't take my first post as a silly joke, he _doesn't_ scoot his butt on my bed every time or every day for that matter, once in great while he'll do a little scoot; I clean him regularly with a baby-wipe and ever since I started, he's scooted his bum less.

A change in diet? It's a little hard to do that right now, it's been on my to-do-list, but it's very hard right now.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

I have to admit maybe i'm a little strange but dogs and cats don"t gross me out at all. I have a poodle that gets poop stuck to his butt and i have to wipe it off for him. Not something I thought I would have to do when I got a dog but whatever it"s really not a big deal. Other then that nothing about my dog bothers me..not him lickin my face or sitting his butt on the ground. Cats walking on counters and tables doesn't really phase me but thats prob becuz I rarely eat at table and the counters are always wiped down and kept clean when food is bein prepared on them so as long as I don't have a bunch of cat fur all over my food I'm perfectly happy. Kids on the other hand gross me out. The thought of a kid drooling on me could rlly just make me gag. The way lil kids feel the need to eat and mush up all their food then stick their hands in their mouths and wipe all that shit all over you eww.. Ugh kids are disgusting...
Like I'm perfectly fine having my dog slobber on me but if a kid drools on me I hav to rush to the bathroom and puke it's absolutely disgusting. Children disgust me..they rlly do lol. So in my opinion a kid would be perfectly fine crawling around on a floor a dog sat his ass down on. Like rlly the floor is probably just as clean if not cleaner then the kid. As long as the dog doesn't have worms or any parisite that could possibly make it's way from the dogs butt to the floor, and as long as you take proper care of your dog that shouldn't b a problem, then the kid will be completely fine.


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

> The only thing I don't like, is when Donatello poos outside, comes inside, jumps on my bed and starts to rake his a$$ across my comforter!
> 
> I scream every time!


I don't see how I missed he humor in this the first time I read it. I apologize.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Anyone watch _House_ last night?

Nope, not OT!


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

FilleBelle said:


> Anyone watch _House_ last night?
> 
> Nope, not OT!


It was awesome!


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

None of my animals have worms, if that's what you're trying to get at with the House reference. Seriously, why are people so quick to think it's impossible for a healthy dog to have an occasional butt itch? Do you think there's something horridly wrong every time your butt itches? There are lots of "symptoms" that can be perfectly innocuous things as well. 

I don't think deege39 was saying that her dog comes in after every poo and frantically scooches his butt all over the place. I'm guessing he's like Kira. Sometimes he has an itch, and his anatomy won't let him get there, so he scratches it any way he can.

I assure you, at least in my case, all my animals are healthy and do not have anal gland issues or worms. In fact, both of them had their anal glands expressed when they were altered. Odo in September, and Kira less than two weeks ago. In both cases the vet said they didn't need it, but he went ahead and did it anyway.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Two of my dogs will very occasionally do this- one after she gets trimmed- I think the hairs itch! And the other just maybe once a year or so I see him do it, and there's definitely nothing wrong with him either. My dogs get Drontal Plus routinely, and a half a CC of Ivermectin every six weeks. No worms here.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Ayanla said:


> None of my animals have worms, if that's what you're trying to get at with the House reference.


Um... 

The patient's immune system had not properly developed because he was raised in too serile of an environment.

Like maybe one without dogs and their anuses?

Oddly enough, I was still on the original topic of this thread. Sheesh...


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

xoxluvablexox said:


> I have to admit maybe i'm a little strange but dogs and cats don"t gross me out at all. I have a poodle that gets poop stuck to his butt and i have to wipe it off for him. Not something I thought I would have to do when I got a dog but whatever it"s really not a big deal.


You know, people with new babies are the exact same way... when my friend had her baby, she would go on and on about her poops and all kinds of other gross 'baby things' that ONLY people with babies find fascinating and amazing. I smiled and nodded like a good friend, of course, but I can in NO way understand it. I will be a 'crazy dog lady' for my entire life, and I'm happy with that.

People with babies also become immune to 'gross' chores that are just part of having a child -- they normalize it. You kind of _have_ to. The same goes for dog and cat people -- certain things that may bug or gross out 'non pet' types are just ho-hum stuff for us. Some parts of pet ownership may be unpleasant, but they're far from a dangerous health risk or something.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

To the OP have you bonded with the dog? or are you wanting to bond with the dog? The reason I ask is (and I am not critisizing) I am/was not a dog person at all, we had some dogs when I was a kid and I loved them, but I never really had of my own any until just over a year ago. I was that person who would politely pet a dog and then push it away and I was glad when I met my husband to find he was allergic to dogs because then it meant I didnt have to have one.

For some strange reason we allowed my oldest daughter (who was 19 at the time) to get a small dog, with in a year my husband and I got our own dog. We have a 4 year old and a 3 year old (people kids  ) and I would never have allowed anyones dog to lick their faces (I still wouldnt allow anyone elses dog to lick them) but our dog is always licking our 3 year old on the face...while I do cringe and tell her to stop it always happens and she never gets sick from it. Our dog is also fed a raw diet and I dont worry about dog butt on the floor (although like someone else said, our dog seems to sit on her butt "cheek" rather than where she poops lol). We did have a problem with clingers hanging off her butt (even when she has good solid poop) a little trim to the butt hairs and this doesnt happen now.


I have bonded with and love our JRT very much and I think that is the difference when it comes to things like cleanliness for me...I still am not a big dog fan (of other peoples dogs) even though my dog is no cleaner than theirs it just appears that way to me...not sure if this made sense to anyone LOL.

Oh and I can tell you as a mother of 4 dog butt will be the least of your concerns LOL...Kids eat things like snot, random gum from under tables, duck poop, worms, rocks (and yes probably in a spot where a dog has peed ) their own poop and many other things I have witnessed and heard from my other mommy friends.

ETA* I was also one of those people who cringed everytime I saw a dog owner picking up and carrying warm dog poop in a bag...and swore it was sooooo gross and that I would never do it LOL....now its just like changing diapers...it happens and you deal with it LOL


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Can we ban all the people dropping House spoilers on those of us who haven't watched this weeks episode yet? It's hard for me to read this thread and dodge it all...


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

trumpetjock said:


> Can we ban all the people dropping House spoilers on those of us who haven't watched this weeks episode yet? It's hard for me to read this thread and dodge it all...


Lol...the medical mystery was NOT the focal point of this episode. Nothing has been spoiled for you, yet. And, in my defense, I did not original post details of the show for just this reason. I had no idea my asking who'd seen the episode was going to cause some freak-outs!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

on the topic of "butt drags"....2 of mine go "flop-bottom" when the have to go potty and i don't get them out NOW....they know that when they go "flop-bottom" that mom understands they really have to go and gets them out faster....they have been checked to make sure it's not glands, they do not have worms, or any other "medical" issues.....am i concerned w/ it? not at all...

and, on the original topic...monica, you mentioned in one of your post that when a baby comes, the dog will be "banished" to only certain parts of the house....please don't do this, allow the dog to be part of everything w/ the baby....we have one here that we brought up from GA b/c the people claimed he was "child aggressive" and had snapped at their 9 mo old child....when i talked w/ the mom the real issue came from the fact that the dog was "banished" from the baby and family in the beginning and then expected to all of a sudden be perfect around something he had no idea what it was or how to behave around....this dogs is the best dog w/ my 3 grandkids (ages 2-8, at the time he met them--1 -7) and wants them to play w/ him whenever they come over.....


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

FilleBelle said:


> Lol...the medical mystery was NOT the focal point of this episode. Nothing has been spoiled for you, yet. And, in my defense, I did not original post details of the show for just this reason. I had no idea my asking who'd seen the episode was going to cause some freak-outs!


For a geneticist, the medical mystery is always the focal point.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Foyerhawk said:


> Two of my dogs will very occasionally do this- one after she gets trimmed- I think the hairs itch! And the other just maybe once a year or so I see him do it, and there's definitely nothing wrong with him either. My dogs get Drontal Plus routinely, and a half a CC of Ivermectin every six weeks. No worms here.


Every other month I give Donatello the recommended smaller dose of de-worming medicine that helps ward off worms... He had worms a few months ago, and didn't drag his butt any more then he did now, but I believe I caught them before they got bad...



Ayanla said:


> I don't think deege39 was saying that her dog comes in after every poo and frantically scooches his butt all over the place. I'm guessing he's like Kira. Sometimes he has an itch, and his anatomy won't let him get there, so he scratches it any way he can.


Okay, at least someone caught my point...

When I type, I have a bad habit of not typing out every word in my thought process... So I guess I should have added a few "lol" and "jk", and I should have announced sooner that it's not something Donatello does every single time he poos... **sheesh** 

The way I type can be misleading sometimes, but I still don't think that should be the excuse for people jumping on the bandwagon here... but my first post was a slight joke I was making, trying to show the OP that dogs can and have done a lot worse then just drag their butts on _carpet_.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

deege39, this would have all been over about 12 hours ago if you'd let it be over.


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Mandie's "butt" doesn't actually sit on the floor. When she does a proper sit, not a dachshund sit, it's more her very back end. When she does what I call her dachshund sit, she sits on her hip. 

Also when a cat cleans itself, it's not necessarily disinfecting itself. 

Just some observations.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

You really are a good sport! Over time, you'll do fine, dingleberries and all! lol You'll get past the nastiness with children, too, because you love them, and believe me, if you're grossed out by the dog, just wait until you have children! When my youngest daughter was 3 wks. old, she caught an air borne virus, and had projectile diarrhea. While I was changing her diaper, I had her little ankles in one hand, lifting her up to slide the clean diaper under her . . . as I leaned forward, I was hit full force on my chest, splatters on my neck/chin with an amazing amount of some very foul, and mucousy diarrhea. Ugh. Oh, and when my grandson was about 11 mo. old, I was changing HIS diaper, and he got me right between the eyes! 

Gotta say, my dogs never put me through the gross stuff my kids have forced me to deal with! 

My SIL forbid my daughter to take my grandson to my house because, God forbid, one of those dogs might contaminate him! lol I have 3 Standard Poodles, a Shih Tzu, and a cat. Well, perhaps needless to say, who listens to stupid people who feel they can forbid their spouses to do certain things (thank god she got rid of him)! Anyway, my grandson was licked and lapped from one end to the other, he crawled all over my house, shared many a dog biscuit with the dogs, and is a very healthy 5-yr. old today! Children who are kept in "sterilized" environments develop allergies, and have more health issues than kids who are raised on farms and get into and are exposed to all sorts of "gross" and dirty things. There's actually a study on that, which I read, though I don't remember much about it other than we're actually doing our children a disservice by using hand sanitizers, etc., etc., etc. Pretty interesting. 

When my daughter was a baby, she used to curl up next to, and sleep face down on my male GSD's belly. Billon was so accommodating, he'd lift his leg and roll back a bit, and give her little head a lick of affection! LOL She's a very healthy 35-yr. old today! 

Bengals, by the way, have the same habits as regular domesticated cats. Given the opportunity, they'll walk on your counters and table, and their feet are in the litter box.  So, there ya go.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Here is the study on pets, kids, and allergies. Living with pets was shown to reduce the chance of kids developing allergies by 50%


----------



## Kay Weber (Oct 21, 2009)

You just got to lighten up. That dog will bring a lot of love into your family - if you let it. And you learn to live with a few extra germs.

Having a dog (or cat for that matter) is just like having a kid, you have to look past all the "gross stuff" to appreciate the personality and true spirit they bring to your life. 

I feel sorry for people who don't have that experience - they don't know what they're missing.


----------



## GatsbysMom (Jul 20, 2009)

I hate to break this to you, but the doorknobs, keyboards and telephones you touch each day are probably filthier than most pet dogs.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

trumpetjock said:


> Can we ban all the people dropping House spoilers on those of us who haven't watched this weeks episode yet? It's hard for me to read this thread and dodge it all...


^^^^^ This.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

GatsbysMom said:


> I hate to break this to you, but the doorknobs, keyboards and telephones you touch each day are probably filthier than most pet dogs.


Not only that, but kids will be going to day care and kindergarten anyway, the single biggest contamination centers on the planet. They'll catch for more bugs and germs there than from any pet.


----------

